# Uses of a Strap Deck



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, ive progressed things a bit....










































The original design was simple angle plate, that used the TwinFix face plates for the Syntace stems. Admittedly a spendy stem, but they are real nice and the plates are available for retrofit separately.

They are designed for a mobile phone deck, or lights, computers or combos. Although the bolted on plate looks relatively flimsy in some ways, it will take a static load of 25kg. Actually a decent M5 bolt, if the mating surfaces are aligned well and there is reasonable threaded insertion, will probably take that and more in shear, but impacts in riding may increase the acceleration of weight to a degree that could cause damage on the simple forward mounted Strap Deck version, where straps do not go around the bar as well.

I'm in two minds whether to even try this out as the roll ends up being higher and further forward than ideal on test fitting. The second version remedies this and allows straps to go around the bar as well as through the Strap Deck. What this achieves is guidance for the straps, (id recommend voile) and a rock solid bar roll harness mount.

It weighs 70g in total and will hold a 5 1/2" roll absolutely rock solid. what's not to like? The bag here is a DCF hybrid bag I made that is waterproof and light.

I'll obviously need to put some miles on it and keep my fingers crossed that the TwinFix type attachment takes off (I think it should!) but I might add it to the line up in time...

Alright - merry Crimbo and here's to a good 2020.


----------



## Yeah right (Jun 1, 2019)

Only 25kg load? That's like 10 liters of rocks? Flexible voile straps should also reduce impact forces so you could probably use a 4x margin of safety.

But those TwinFix plates do look interesting. What is the spacing between the top and bottom holes? I might want to put them on my current non-Syntace stems.

I just measured a couple and they're both 40mm apart vertically. Horizontal spacing varies by half a millimeter, so maybe consider slotting a couple of holes on your mounting plate.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

dRjOn said:


>


Good on ya for continuing to fiddle with this, Doc.

I would personally never use something like this, simply because I don't like *any* load out in front of the bars. Too much swing weight, too much effect on steering, too noticeable when the track is steep and/or technical.

But it seems that a large component of the growth in bikepacking is people riding gravel or paved/gravel routes, and this would work fine in that scenario.

Enjoy the long, dark nights that give plenty of time to fiddle with pet projects!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll measure up for you - there are two versions - an M6 bolt one for the Megaforce stem, and a M5 bolt version for the Liteforce stem.

ill admit I have no idea how well they will for other stems....
more soon...



Yeah said:


> Only 25kg load? That's like 10 liters of rocks? Flexible voile straps should also reduce impact forces so you could probably use a 4x margin of safety.
> 
> But those TwinFix plates do look interesting. What is the spacing between the top and bottom holes? I might want to put them on my current non-Syntace stems.
> 
> I just measured a couple and they're both 40mm apart vertically. Horizontal spacing varies by half a millimeter, so maybe consider slotting a couple of holes on your mounting plate.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

~ thanks mike! yeah, silver lining of the season is time to fettle with stuff...

totally agree with you on the out front L shaped plate. once id made and mounted it I realised how far infront it would push the weight. The StrapDeck was actually designed for bottle cages, so I could in a pinch still use this for an extra bottle, but I reckon it might get shelved...

the simple flat plate version mounts the Strap Deck facing down and the centreline of a bag is about 15mm in front of the centre of the bar - I made it so that a normal ish bar roll will just fit infront of the head tube, but hopefully not rub. it will also mount entirely under the bar height. I'll do a proper test fit and get some photos soon. I agree whole heartedly about the weight placement - its surprising how noticeable it is. the stem I use is 75mm (so long in this day and age eh?) so again, this may need to be addressed for those of us using shorter stems, and again, may make this less viable...

ive not been on empty beer much recently but as ever, love your posts - they surely brighten up the dark days. cheers!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah said:


> Only 25kg load? That's like 10 liters of rocks? Flexible voile straps should also reduce impact forces so you could probably use a 4x margin of safety.
> 
> But those TwinFix plates do look interesting. What is the spacing between the top and bottom holes? I might want to put them on my current non-Syntace stems.
> 
> I just measured a couple and they're both 40mm apart vertically. Horizontal spacing varies by half a millimeter, so maybe consider slotting a couple of holes on your mounting plate.


well, im going to get an accurate measurement with a transfer punch, but it looks like the lite force is 40mm c-c vertically when measured with a vernier. you may be in luck ;-)~ ill punch them on to a sheet of Aluminium and confirm.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

so ive made a few more Twin fix plates for the Strap Deck and re orientated. so far, so good with a kg of load in a narrow bag i made....ive measured accurately the syntace stem top-bottom and its 40.15mm - of couse syntace stems are spendy, but i reckon the branded Cube versions will work well and are a lot less.

















ive also made a version or two from acetal - its lighter, fwiw, but MUCH quicker to make (i use manual machines and elbow grease!)


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Looking good! I like the location of the new version much better, more tucked under the bar instead of out front.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

I love making things as well, but a Salsa Anything Cradle would give you a more capable version of this.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

TooTallUK said:


> I love making things as well, but a Salsa Anything Cradle would give you a more capable version of this.


It also weighs a whole pound, which seems a bit much for holding a 2lb tent. I love the concept of the Anything Cradle, but I think it sorta missed the mark. Many front racks weigh less. Cantilevering big loads off the handlebars isn't a winning strategy.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

lentamentalisk - exactly!

when I bikepack (or do extended back country rides) I like the load to be as light as possible, or at least strategically light - lessening weight hanging off the bars and saddle makes a big difference to handling in rougher terrain....the anything cradle is great! and if orientated down might well be ok handling wise, but a strap deck and plate is somewhere in the region of 110g with straps. Add a dry bag and go.

In some cases there is a move to add more and more hardware to bikepacking kits - my approach is to pare everything that is unnecessary away, and retain a highly functional and STABLE option. Its not that one approach is wrong, just mine points to the lighter end of the spectrum.

That is why I am so happy to have kit sold through Backcountry.scot and now Wildcat.cc they both embrace the functional minimalism blue print!

I'm developing some bar clamps as we speak that will allow strap decks to be mounted to 31.8 bars and maybe (with a beer can shim!) to 30.9 seat posts, and also 'Barnacles' - stick on/zip tie secured M5 threaded bosses for, well, anywhere else - forks, downtubes, stays you get the idea. Should have the protos tomorrow....

















Hope everyone is staying well and getting the opportunity to hit some trail...









slainte!


----------



## UK-FLATLANDER (May 22, 2008)

Just spotted this after seeing a review of the Strapdeck and wondering if if could be combined with the Syntace adaptor. Have you made any more progress on this? Looking for a handle bar solution to use on my MTB that isn't going to wreck the frame on single track.


----------

